# TuZen



## sucky

Hello everyone!I was at my doctor's office yesterday and I was telling her about my loss of faith in florastor (I don't really think its working anymore, maybe it never was!). She gave me a sample pack of something called "TuZen". I've been looking for info regarding it, and have found nothing so far. I can't find anywhere to buy it either, and I am starting to think that it may be available by prescription only, which is weird considering it is a probiotic! The only site i found to mention it quotes the box in saying:TuZen is the Natural Solution for IBS. In clinical studies TuZen has been proven to reduce or resolve the following symptoms associated with IBS: diarrhea, constipation, alternating diarrhea/constipation, flatulence and abdominal pain. It is also really costly at just over $70 for a one month supply. Anyways, i just wanted to know if anyone had heard anything about TuZen. I'm going to keep looking for info and I will start the trial pack tomorrow. I'll let you guys know if I find anything worth while.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Is this it?http://www.nutraingredients.com/news/ng.as...-probiotic-bionDoesn't have the brand name but the one site I found selling it had 299v and that could be this strain. Here is that site http://www.doctorsolve.com/TuZen/15120.aspxIf you can't find where to buy it talk to the doctor who has the samples.K.


----------



## Moises

Thanks for the expert sleuthing, Kathleen. I just bought some, since there is some evidence that it is effective for abdominal bloating. I had tried many, many probiotics for many years and received no relief. However, with Align, I found a probiotic that gave me 10-15% symptom improvement. The gut appears to be a highly complex ecosystem with a vast number of different species and an exponentially vaster number of different individuals. People are constantly writing to ask if this or that product will help with this or that symptom. My view is that you just don't know until you run the experiment and see what happens. Who knows which species do what and how they react with other species. I don't and I'm skeptical of those who think they do. Some people swear by VSL3. It didn't do a thing for me, but I'm glad I tried it. Like Thomas Edison, I found another product to scratch off my list. IBSers of the world: try VSL3, try Align, try TuZen! You have nothing to lose but your symptoms (and your hard-earned cash)!


----------



## sucky

Moises:I totally agree about the trying different things comment. I read so much on these boards about florastor, and had some initial success with it. I really think that my initial success was similar to a placebo type effect because I was so sure it would work for me also. One month and about 100$ later, it makes absolutely no difference at all. I am hoping TuZen works better for me, but I still havn't even started the trial package. Although your results will/should have no effect on my experiences, I would be interested to hear about how it works out for you!Kathleen:Thanks for looking, but it looks like there is a limited amount of info out there at the moment (compared to the mass marketing of other probiotics!). I am going to continue my search for good info! I plan to drop by my doctors office tomorrow and see if I can have a quick chat with her about it.


----------



## starwoman

I am very dissappointed, as I have tried a few of these supplements, eg. probiotics, etc.....and none of them seem to be working....and it seems to sound like a sale on try this one it will fix you, or try that, and so on, and yet none of them have fixed me yet........Are opeople useing this site to sell their wares....or are they really genuine, I have tried so many things, and spent a fortune and nothing has really worked for me as yet.Good luck,starwoman


----------



## sucky

starwoman said:


> I am very dissappointed, as I have tried a few of these supplements, eg. probiotics, etc.....and none of them seem to be working....and it seems to sound like a sale on try this one it will fix you, or try that, and so on, and yet none of them have fixed me yet........Are opeople useing this site to sell their wares....or are they really genuine, I have tried so many things, and spent a fortune and nothing has really worked for me as yet.Good luck,starwoman


i can totally realte to your feelings of frustration. I find that i am quite suspicious of some of the postings on these boards claiming to have found a miracle cure, but ultimately you have to use your own judgement and work closely with a medical practitioner to find what will work for you. Whatever someones intentions are for posting about certain products, if it wasn't for them i would not have known about, tried, and either foud success or stricken it from my list. Costs do add up, but i think its worth it if it gives you back some quality of life.In regards to the TuZen, it looks like it is a prescription drug, but I didn't get a clear answer since I was only able to speak to my doctor's receptionist. I have been using TuZen for 2 days now, and i don't know if its just a mental thing, but I am feeling quite good compared to the bad flare up i was right in the middle of!I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Moises

sucky said:


> i can totally realte to your feelings of frustration. I find that i am quite suspicious of some of the postings on these boards claiming to have found a miracle cure, but ultimately you have to use your own judgement and work closely with a medical practitioner to find what will work for you. Whatever someones intentions are for posting about certain products, if it wasn't for them i would not have known about, tried, and either foud success or stricken it from my list. Costs do add up, but i think its worth it if it gives you back some quality of life.In regards to the TuZen, it looks like it is a prescription drug, but I didn't get a clear answer since I was only able to speak to my doctor's receptionist. I have been using TuZen for 2 days now, and i don't know if its just a mental thing, but I am feeling quite good compared to the bad flare up i was right in the middle of!I'll keep you all posted.


It's not a prescription drug. I ordered it from the site that Kathleen M. posted. I had no prescription. I am still waiting for it to arrive. I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Moises

I started today taking 1 capsule daily.


----------



## curtmichael

I started today aswell, i'm relatively new to the IBS scene(1 month) so I guess I'm a little less cynical as the rest. Here in Canada you don't need a prescription for it, infact I just grabbed off the vitamin shelf. Although you will need the Pharmacist to order if it is not stocked by the drugstore. I'm not sure of the price poinr in the U.S. but here in Toronto it's going for $35 for 30 capsules which from what I can read will last a month. I'm really hoping this product will work for me and you too of course, it looks as if I have some type of PI-IBS so perhaps this might have a better effect on me but who knows right?Cheers!Curt


----------



## mamamia617

I was given TuZen by my GI specialist and I too couldn't find any information on it. I am going to ask him for some more as it really made a big difference for me. I don't have IBD but I had Ulcerative Colitis and had to have my colon removed. Now I am dealing with chronic pouchitis and the TuZen seems to be the only thing that helps.If anyone is from Ottawa and you know where you buy it I would be grateful!


----------



## Moises

I finish my course of TuZen this week. It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## pb4

A week???? Patience is a virtue, it's not often anything will show signs of improvements immediately, it could take months for things to kick in and show noticable improvements.All in all, probiotics are essential for both IBDers and IBSers, it may take time before noticing improvements but the fact is, the majority of IBDers and IBSers do have bacterial over-growth and probiotics are essential.


----------



## Moises

pb4 said:


> A week???? Patience is a virtue, it's not often anything will show signs of improvements immediately, it could take months for things to kick in and show noticable improvements.All in all, probiotics are essential for both IBDers and IBSers, it may take time before noticing improvements but the fact is, the majority of IBDers and IBSers do have bacterial over-growth and probiotics are essential.


If this is addressed to me, I took it for almost 3 months. Please look at the date of my posts.


----------



## jetset85

I'm on TuZen right now, and I found it's helped me a lot. I dealt with severe abdominal pain before I started it, and it was definately taking a toll on my social life. My doctor didnt write a prescription, but it was behind the counter. Unfortunately it's not covered. I'm a canadian, and it was 34.99. Not expensive considering it's changed my life. You can just ask the pharmacist. I've been taking it in the evenings, since my symptoms are the worst in the morning. I've only been on it for 5 days, but I felt a change on the second day of using it. It's been 3 days without pain. I think it's entirely worth it.


----------



## LindseyR

Hi there,I have been struggling with stomach issues (daily bouts of diarhea, sometimes a few times a day, and during the night). I just got a box of Tuzen, and have been on it for a few days. I was wondering how many pills you all are taking. I have just started with one a day (around lunchtime). I have noticed that I have not had as bothersome of stomach issues after dinner or overnight in these past few days. Should I be taking 2 pills though to have achieve better benefits, and can I space them throughout the day. (e.x. 1 at breakfast and one at dinner, or should I take them both together). I am trying to think very positively about these pills, becasue I have been losing weight, and my husband is becoming concerned as well. Any advice from anyone would be appreciated. Also, should I be taking them with food? I'm also from Canada, and got it over the counter at the pharmacy.


----------



## Mikeman

Hello -- I am new to this thread, but have been following it periodically.I am quite surprised that TuZen works at all. Studies (actually, only 1) show a failure to have any results on IBS. This is from their own company! Numerous medical reviews rate that probiotic ineffective, as are most bacteria-probiotics. The only bacteria probiotics that seem to have any effect on diarrhea are Lactobacillus GG (only that specific strains, as there are many different strains), which is only sold in the US, and VSL#3, which recently came to Canada, but it is extremely expensive. The best results for probiotics are without a doubt the lesser known yeast probiotics (Saccharomyces boulardii lyo). Without question, its superior efficacy over a wide range of gastrointestinal ailments is the reason why most hospitals are taking all bacteria-based probiotics off their formulary and adding the yeast-based probiotic instead.Medical journal searches (not the basic searches you would do on Google) all support using a yeast-based probiotic over bacteria-based. Gastroenterologists from around the world have written many papers supporting their argument: Butts, Vandenplas, Bradley Johnston, Richard Fedorak (the biggest name in gastroenterology in North America)...even the Mayo Clinic dismissed Lactobacillus GG in a recent 2001 study, saying there is a "lack of effect of Lactobacillus GG on Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea".


----------



## mokkagurl

HiI started using TuZen about a mpnth ago and I think it started working in about 3 days!







I'm in Canada and just got my local pharmacy to bring some in for me. I also heard that Udo's High Potency Probiotic works well, but it is almost $50 for 30 capsules!


----------



## SheilaIHR

HI;My doctor suggested Tu Zen to me yesterday. I live in British Columbia Canada and I got it at my local pharmacy for $31.00 for 30 pills. That is a bit pricey but if it works I will continue to get it. I took the first one this afternoon. My Pharmacist told me to take one a day for 2 weeks and if that doesn't work I can bump it up to 2 a day. I also take Panatloc but when I have a bad attack that doesn't work as well as it should. I am hoping and praying that the 2 together may ease the pain of these attacks.Sheila


----------



## sharanne

If you go to the TuZen website, you can apply to receive a free sample pack of TuZen, which in fact is a full package of 30 capsules. Additionally, when they ship it to you, they include a $5 dollar coupon good for your next purchase. It is costly, around $35 or more, however by taking the trial package you can determine if it works for you. The website is TuZen.ca However, as it is produced here in Canada in Toronto, I am uncertain if you were to request it if you live in the US or elsewhere if in fact they would be able to ship it to you. I started out by taking one capsule a day, but increased it to twice daily, most days.  It hasn't made a notable difference for me as yet, but I am still hoping and will continue for a while yet.!!!


----------



## On Edge

I have been taking Tuzen for 3 days and it is helping D and bloating incredibly. I hope it continues to work - Florastor started off great and the effects died off a bit, and VSL3 and Culturelle did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## WoeIsMe

My GI specialist has just recommended this to me as well. I am in Calgary and had to have the pharmacist bring it in. I am skeptical as I have yet to have success with a probiotic.For those who have taken it perhaps you can offer some advice. My biggest problem is D in the morning, making it difficult to get out of the house. I am frequently late for work as a result. The GI doc has told me to take two pills per day. When would you recommend taking them? There wasn't any information leaflet with the pack, so I am not sure the best time to take it.


----------



## On Edge

I have been taking TuZen for 5 days now. The first 2 days were magic, but then I started to have bloating, rumbling, and urgent soft/liquid BMs. I am going to persist and see what a few weeks will bring. Apparently yuckiness happens at first with some probiotics and then clears away. My past experience with Cuturelle, VSL#3 make me sceptical, however.


----------

